
Ask HN: What happens when cost of local delivery goes to $0? - source99
With Autonomous driving around the corner I think the cost of getting items(food, hair dryer, etc) delivered will approach $0.<p>How will this affect industry?
======
kafkaesq
_I think the cost of getting items (food, hair dryer, etc) delivered will
approach $0._

Will it, now? You might want to think more about the fundamentals behind than
prediction.

